# Rhinehart X-40



## Kenneth Flippen (Feb 21, 2011)

is it suitable for goats? www.enasco.com has them advertised for $63 I have the tip already just wondering how much better the X-50 is 


                                         Kenneth Flippen


----------



## helmstead (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't advise, I've always used the X-50 and love it...


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 22, 2011)

I use / love the X-50 as well...


----------



## lilhill (Feb 22, 2011)

I have the X30 and X50 and prefer the X30.  Guess it's because my X50 came apart on me and couldn't keep the tip tight enough to make contact.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

I've only ever seen/used the X30 myself and I liked it very much.  It got red hot in no time at all and didn't take long to heat up in between sides.

ETA - where was it advertised?  That website looks like it's just for security/aviation products - I searched for rheinhart and X40 and came up with nothing?


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 22, 2011)

not sure what to tell you.. I bought the X50 and found the X30 to be better.. seems to get hotter and burn better.. I unfortunately had the nigie/pygmy tip put on and would recommend against this.. created scrus as the area is so tiny and if you don't get heads burnt at precise time well.. I got a couple mild scurs.. friend of mine had the X30 and comparatively speaking seemed to do a better job.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


I had the website wrong it is www.enasco.com 

http://www.enasco.com/Search?q=rhinehart

on thier home page it has farm supplies/Ag science tab at the top it looks like they have quite a bit of stuff but I haven't had a chance to look through it


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't even know there was such a thing as an X-40, but it looks kinda like an X-50 chassis with an X-30 element...or something.  I dunno..

I was sorta torn between ordering an X-30 and an X-50 way back when..

X-50:
Pro's - higher wattage; replaceable tip; multi-purpose (special tips to dehorn goat/calf/wife/etc)

Con's - bigger; heavier; stories about folks having difficulties w/ tips coming loose; more money

X-30:
Pro's - smaller; lighter; cheaper; single-purpose 
Con's - whole thing dies when tip dies

I went with the X-30..  I kinda like the hassle-free use you usually get out of single purpose equipment, and I didn't see much sense in going multi-purpose when I'm only gonna use it for one single purpose anyway..  Plus, having seen an X-50 in use vs. an X-30, I believe the X-30 to be more 'nimble,' if that makes any sense...X-50 seemed huge to me..  Plus, I kinda don't ever, ever hope to do so many kids that I booger the tip of an X-30..  Ever.  EVER.

So, I guess I'd have to say I'm as tickled with my X-30 as I could be with anything designed to inflict bone-degree burns upon the innocent head of a sweet baby goat.

As for the X-40...you'd think it would be a logical choice for someone torn between the two, but in reality it seems to me that it really only offers all the PITA aspects of an X-50 -- but without the benefit of extra wattage.

Just me thinkin.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

The ad for this version appears to be ONLY the heating unit and then you have to buy the tips separately.  Do you know if that's the case?


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you have to buy the tip seperately but I already have one as I purchased a dehorner last year off ebay used. it twice and it quit I think it was an X-40 but I didn't get to use it enough to know if I liked it. after shipping the X-40  is going to be sbout $75 you can buy thr X-50 for $85 with free shipping from www.PBSanimalhealth.com so I'm gonna go with that


                           Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Feb 25, 2011)

I just bought an out of box return X30 from Jeffers for $25 (they have more...in the tent sale/shed outside!), and I LOVE IT! It got hot WAY faster than the x40 and seemed much more straightforward.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 25, 2011)

Island Creek Farm said:
			
		

> I just bought an out of box return X30 from Jeffers for $25 (they have more...in the tent sale/shed outside!), and I LOVE IT! It got hot WAY faster than the x40 and seemed much more straightforward.


What a GREAT deal!  This must be an in-store sale.  I just looked on Jeffers site and couldn't find it.  I would be all over this if I could!


----------

